# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  حذاء من الذهب والألماس !!!

## العقيق الاحمر

تم عرض أغلى حذاء في العالم في الأسواق والمحال الراقية، وتبلغ قيمته 140000 جنيه إسترليني نظرا لأنه مصنوع من الذهب الخالص، كما أنه مرصع بأكثر من 2000 فص من الألماس يبلغ وزنها 30 قيراطا في المجمل.

وقد قام بتصميم الحذاء الفاخر مصمم المجوهرات البريطاني "كريستوفر ميشيل شيليز" لصالح مؤسسة بورجيزي للأزياء.

وعلى الرغم من بريقه الذي يخطف الأبصار؛ إلا أن المشترين يعزفون عن شراء الحذاء الفاخر، ويتخاذلون في السعي لامتلاك أجمل كعوب عالية في التاريخ.


فكما ذكرت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية بإنه لم يتم بيع جوز واحد من الأحذية الماسية منذ عرضها قبل 5 أشهر.

ويقوم المصمم شيليز حاليا بإجراء مشاورات مع الشركة المنتجة من أجل تصميم اكسسوارات فاخرة تتماشى مع الحذاء الماسي، كحقيبة يد تساوي 200000 جنيه إسترليني، أو مرآة تجميل يدوية بقيمة 25000؛ حيث يصف شيليز أن هذه التركيبة من الاكسسوارات لا تتناسب إلا مع أكثر النساء بريقا في العالم.

وقد قضى شيليز ثلاث سنوات في العمل على هذا التصميم، والذي استغرق تنفيذه جهدا كبيرا من صانعي الذهب المهرة الذين قاموا بصهر المعدن النفيس في حرارة بلغت 1000 درجة سيليزيه.

ويقول شيليز: إن الهدف من تصنيع هذا الحذاء هو ابتكار قطعة فريدة من المجوهرات من الممكن ارتداؤها في القدم.

وتقدم الشركة المنتجة ضمانا على الحذاء يمتد مدى الحياة، حتى 1000 سنة.

ويقول شيليز: "أتخيل أنه عند العثور على هذا الحذاء بعد آلاف السنين، سيشار إليه على أنه كنز القدمين".

ويأتي الحذاء الأغلى في العالم ضمن معرض كبير يُقام في مدينة برمنجهام البريطانية



*همسة : رزق الهبل على المجانين..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جد مش عارفين وين يودوو المصاري  :SnipeR (55):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> جد مش عارفين وين يودوو المصاري


حقيقة هذا هو البذخ بعينه..

شاكرة تواجدك طوق الياسمين  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بعتبر انو هللي صنعوا هالحذاء ورصّعوه بالألماس انهم داسوا النعمة ، ورح النعمة تدوسهم عن قريب وقريب جداً كمان .. يخرب بيتهم ما أفضى بالهم !!*

*شكراً "العقيق الأحمر" على الخبر ..*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *بعتبر انو هللي صنعوا هالحذاء ورصّعوه بالألماس انهم داسوا النعمة ، ورح النعمة تدوسهم عن قريب وقريب جداً كمان .. يخرب بيتهم ما أفضى بالهم !!*
> 
> *شكراً "العقيق الأحمر" على الخبر ..*


 
فعلا أخي هدوء عاصف راح النعمة تدوسهم عن قريب انشالله

أسعدني تواجدك   :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

_بجنن ,, بوخذ العقل ,, لكــــن هاد اسمه جنان.._

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> _بجنن ,, بوخذ العقل ,, لكــــن هاد اسمه جنان.._


فعلا اسمه جنان وبمعنى الكلمة كمان..يسلمو على المرور الزوووووووووووووووق  :Smile:

----------


## علا وبس

[align=justify][/align]هاد  اشي اسمه اسراف وبذخ [align=justify][/align][align=justify][/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مش اسلوب .. يعني مو لاقين غير هالشي حتى يعملوا بالذهب .. 
حسبي الله ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> [align=justify][/align]هاد  اشي اسمه اسراف وبذخ [align=justify][/align][align=justify][/align]


هو بالضبط هيك .. شكراً لمرورك  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> مش اسلوب .. يعني مو لاقين غير هالشي حتى يعملوا بالذهب .. 
> حسبي الله ..



راح تروح النعمة من اديهم لانهم اهانوها ووضعوها مش بمحلها 
صديقة شاكرة مرورك يا طُهر  :Smile:

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

العقيق

مشكورة على هذا الموضوع فعلاً الحذاء كثير حلو

وسعره أحلى مودتي لكِ

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> العقيق
> 
> مشكورة على هذا الموضوع فعلاً الحذاء كثير حلو
> 
> وسعره أحلى مودتي لكِ


ههههه من ناحية حلو ؛ فهو حلو أكيد .. بس ترف وبذخ 
نورتي يا ألماس  :Smile:

----------

